# Damascus dagger with fluted, wire wrapped handle



## Travis Fry

I actually used my lathe on this to turn the handle before the fluting and wire inlay, so it sorta fits here.

Blade is my own pattern welded steel, made up of 1075, 1095 and 15n20 alloys. Handle is Bolivian rosewood  wrapped in argentium silver, with blued mild steel fittings and coined nickel silver spacers. OAL is just  over 10". Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## thewishman

What a gorgeous work of art! How many years have you been making knives?


----------



## RKB

Beautiful knife Travis.  Amazing.
Rod


----------



## kruzzer

stunning


----------



## Magicbob

that knife is way too ugly to let anyone see it, you should send it to me and for a small fee, I will lock it away in my safe.



Very nice work.


----------



## plantman

Travis; That is one of the best "Texas Toad Stabbers" I have seen in a  long, long time. Beautiful craftsmanship and design !! I will send you my address, in hopes that it will arrive in time for my birthday in March. Fantastic !!!!!     Jim  S


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Travis absolutely gorgeous, not words usually associated with a knife but this one is again* gorgeous.*


----------



## Cwalker935

I cannot see the picture for some reason, sounds like it's pretty incredible


----------



## Travis Fry

Cwalker935 said:


> I cannot see the picture for some reason, sounds like it's pretty incredible


 
Try this: http://travisknives.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/travis-fry-dagger-2.jpg

Thanks for all the kind words. This was a bit of a step outside the norm for me, but it was one of the more rewarding projects I've tackled in 6+ years of knifemaking. It's up for sale on my website.


----------



## triw51

Beautiful workmanship especially the fluting on the handles that takes skill and patients.  Do you forge your own damascus?


----------



## Travis Fry

triw51 said:


> Do you forge your own damascus?


 
I have forged a lot of damascus, but am not currently set up to do it in my shop. I planned ahead though, and forged a big pile of it when I had the chance. 

I nearly had a deal on a 50lb Moloch hammer a couple of weeks ago, but the guy sold it out from under me. Until I have a power hammer or hydraulic press (or have access to one), I'll not be making damascus anymore.


----------



## MikeL

VERY impressive!!


----------



## Cwalker935

Wow, now that I see it I agree that is art.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snyiper

Man Travis that is sick!!! Knife making is something I have always wanted to do but you may have set the bar too high....Stunning!!!1


----------



## Rick_G

It's a couple days late but I'll still accept it as a birthday gift.  Great work on both the handle and the blade.


----------



## Cloven

I don't suppose you sell billets of the extra you had made?


----------



## OZturner

Absolutely Superb, Travis.
A Pure Work of Art.
Brilliant Concept, and Exquisite Execution.
The Damascus Patination is Glorious.
Fantastic Handle, and Adornment.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## mark james

That is incredible work.  While I (as of this moment...  :tongue don't have a need for a dagger, I certainly admire the craftsmanship!


----------



## Jim15

All I can say is Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Arbetlam

that is superb work, wow.


----------



## Mr Vic

I think it would make an awesome "Birthday Bash" prize....If you donate it make sure it goes to the "Mr Vic Wins Contest":wink:

Simply beautiful knife....:star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## rherrell

WOW!


----------



## Skewer

Amazing!


----------

